# Glasgow Riverside Museum Blog



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

This will keep those interested in the move of the Glasgow Transport Museum to its new home at Pointhouse.
Some interesting pictures of the ship models.
http://riversidemuseum.wordpress.com/


----------

